# 94 Fleetwood Flair P30 Chevrolet Chassis



## phalaja (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi All,  

Been reading a bit of the forum, but I'm a relative new comer when it comes to forums and blogs.  I'm sure that this question has probably been asked and answered several times, but I'm not good at navigating around these sorts of online places, so please be patient and kind if I'm asking the same questions as others.
I just bought a 94 Fleetwood Flair with a P30 Chassis and a 454ci engine that has 55,000 miles. After rebuilding the shower and other interior stuff, we drove it to the beach in Delaware and had a great time, but about 10 miles from home I started hearing a whine and noticed that she wasn't charging. the alternator bearings pooped out.  She didn't come completly apart and I did manage to get her home.  I managed to get the alternator off and ordered a new one.  
Ok. Here's my question. This thing seems really hard to work on because of where the engine is and the access to it.  I was considering changing all the belts and the water pump and hoses which I know is probably a good idea just for piece of mind. I've done this kind of work before on simpler vehicles.  It looks as though I need to take the radiator out to gain usable access to the front of the engine. Is this the case, or is there some sort of trick to gaining assess that seasoned RVers whisper about at small gatherings or around camp fires. By the way, I usually just have my vehicles serviced since I grew up, moved out of my parents house and got a job, but I've been having so much fun tinkering with this thing, that I figured I'd give it a shot. Is that weird? Any advise is apprieciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2013)

Sorry to say ,, but no real trick to make what u want to do easyer ,,, this is part of owning a MH ,, not all is easy to get at and fix ,, i myself changed the water pump on my older Rexhall MH ,, and had to drop the radiator ,,, u don;t have to take it out but if u drop it down it should give u some room ,,, I now own a Tiffin Alegrobus ,, and already i have some issues with it ,, but since it is new they were covered by warranty ,,, btw welcome to the forums


----------



## akjimny (May 2, 2013)

phalaja - If you are comfortable pulling out the radiator, then by all means do it.  it will give you more room to work on everything else in there.  Plus it will give you the opportunity to flush the cooling system.  Just remember, you also have the air conditioning coils up there and the transmission cooler lines.  All depends on what you have more of - time or money.  If you have the time and enjoy that stuff, do it.  If you have the money and are getting up in years like me, pay someone else to do it.


----------

